# Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen



## AngelAndy20 (30. Oktober 2005)

*Hi, ich bins wieder...*

*War heute mit Philg wieder im selben Hafen wie hier:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63252

*Eins vornweg: Ich brauche jemand mit Connections zu einem Kontrolleur in dieser Gegend, ich muss leider wen anschwärzen... Dazu aber nur per PN, das ist nicht (!!!) Thema des Threads, das wünsche ich ausdrücklich!*

*So, zur Angeltour:*

*Wir hatten vereinbart diesmal früher am Start zu sein und ich wollte um 7 bei Phillip sein, okay, Wecker auf halb 6 und aufgestanden, waschen, rauchen gewesen, ein Blick auf den Funkwecker: 04:54 ! |kopfkrat *
*WINTERZEIT!!! Shit... Also vors AB gepflanzt und gewartet, nachher erfahren dass Phil dasselbe passiert ist und ich hätte losfahren können...:m *
*Egal, jetzt kamen wir halt wieder im hellen an - nein, vorher machten wir noch extreeeeeeeeeeeem Abbieging, genauer gesagt ich...*
*Es kam eine Abzweigung wo ich ziemlich sicher war wechseln zu müssen und fragte Phil der grad simste, Antwort war ein "mhhnein" - so kams jedenfalls an. Als ich mit 120 dran vorbeifuhr (wir waren schon neben der durchgezogenen Linie) guckte er mich an und meinte "da hätten wir rausgemusst!" Zum wechseln auf Teer wars zu spät, da kam so´n Poller. Ein schneller Blick zum checken des umgebenden Verkehrs - aber dannach kam ein 2 meter breiter Grünstreifen und ich dachte wir hätten schon genug Zeit verloren, also "festhalten!" gesagt und n bissel Tempo raus (100 hat ich wohl noch) und damit über den vermeintlichen "Grasstreifen" - die Karre ging hoch und runter, es gab Schläge die nichts gutes verhießen, aber der Nissan hatte bis auf Kratzer an der Schürze nichts und bald waren wir auch schon da!*

*So siehts da aus*
http://img242.*ih.us/img242/476/angelplatz7jv.jpg

*Ein kleiner Pimpf stippte mit uns*
http://img342.*ih.us/img342/3692/kfijger0xn.jpg


http://*ih.us

*Meiner einer*
http://img367.*ih.us/img367/614/zander7hu.jpg

*Der Zander schwimmt wieder#6 *

*Habe noch einen Biss auf Köfi gehabt, wo beim Anhieb sofort die 28er Hauptschnur riss, die muss vorher, beim Zander abhaken schwer einen abbekommen haben.*



*Gruß euer Angel*

*PS: mein 6. WE mit Angeln in Folge - ich war aber auch unter der Woche schonmal los....#d #c |wavey: extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem*

*Und denkt immer dran: "festhalten!" :g *


----------



## Sveni90 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Erstmal petri zu dem Fang
(er hält den hecht so damit man sein butterfly nicht sieht *lol*)
So weit ich weiß sind die ja verboten


----------



## Lucio (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Das Foto wo der (Baby)Hecht mit dem Butterfly "gestützt" wird ist echt arm!!!!
Seit froh das dass kein Holländer gesehen hat#d Das hättet ihr besser nicht fotografiert.
Ich will hier aber keine C&R-Diskussion starten, aber der Hecht ist in NL nunmal "heilig"


Lucio


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*boa ey*

Werde in Zukunft wohl keine Berichte mehr hier einstellen, offenbar findet sich immer irgendwas wo man drauf rumhacken kann.
Der Hecht ist tot und ich hatte mir schon 2 finger aufgerissen beim versuch den rachensperrer (mit gummienden) reinzutuen, um den haken zu lösen - das war aber nicht möglich.

Wenn den Holländern ihr Raubfischbestand heilig ist, sollten sie mal diesen Yachthafen kontrollieren, da wird regelrecht gewildert, aber dazu nur wie gesagt per PN, ich brauch Connections zu einem Kontrolleur!

Gruß


----------



## wilder_wombel (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

@lucio
#6 


@angelandy
da solltet ihr euch selber mal anschwärzen, Hechte sind in Holland generell zurückzusetzen, studiert mal eure Angelpapiere.


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo

Natürlich ist der hecht in NL geschont, das ist Gut und Richtig, aber das wissen die Beiden bestimmt selber. Wenn der Fisch den Haken so im Hals hat, das er sich nicht ohne Verletzungen lösen lässt, macht zurücksetzen aber keinen Sinn, oder? Wenn ich die Beiträge von AngelAndy20 so lese und richtig interpretiere halte ich ihn schon für jemanden, der sich an Regeln hält und vor allem einen Großteil der Fische zurücksetzt. Außerdem hat doch der Kollege den Fisch gefangen, oder?
Zu der Geschichte mit den Haken...Das ist der Grund, warum ich nur noch Spinnfischen gehe und mir die Sache mit den köfis abgewöhnt habe. Da kann man so schnell anschlagen wie man will, es kann halt passieren das der Fisch hinüber ist.

@AngelAndy20  





> Wenn den Holländern ihr Raubfischbestand heilig ist, sollten sie mal diesen Yachthafen kontrollieren, da wird regelrecht gewildert, aber dazu nur wie gesagt per PN, ich brauch Connections zu einem Kontrolleur!


 
Gibts da vor Ort ein Angelgeschäft? Wer sicher helfen kann ist die Hengelsportfederatie Limburg, die Adresse und Tel. stehen in den Papieren.

Gruß


----------



## wilder_wombel (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Natürlich ist der hecht in NL geschont, das ist Gut und Richtig, aber das wissen die Beiden bestimmt selber. Wenn der Fisch den Haken so im Hals hat, das er sich nicht ohne Verletzungen lösen lässt, macht zurücksetzen aber keinen Sinn, oder?
> 
> ...




geb dir 100% recht#6  Aber dann sollte man doch so schlau sein und nicht so ein Foto einstellen, am besten garnicht erwähnen und gut ist. Solche reaktionen sind doch zu erwarten, oder?


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo

Naja, ich verstehe die Empfindlichkeiten bei diesem Thema nur zu gut und habe auch eine ziemlich feste Meinung, was das abschlagen von Hechten angeht aber ich weiß nicht, ob man die Beiden so anfahren musste? Man kann ja darauf hinweisen, aber ich glaube wirklich nicht, das die zwei so typische Filetmacher sind.

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				wilder_wombel schrieb:
			
		

> Solche reaktionen sind doch zu erwarten, oder?


 
Zuerst mal Danke @ Gunni, natürlich weiss ich das und deswegen hab ich meinen Hecht beim Bootstreffen auch released, alles kein Thema.
Nen toten Fisch werf ich aber nicht wieder rein, das ist hirnverklebt.

Zu Dir, Wombel (und Lucio) - nein, mit solchen Reaktionen habe ich nicht gerechnet, ich weiss nicht warum es hier in letzter Zeit so aggressiv hergeht, ne Nachfrage hätts auch getan oder??? Und wer hier öfter ist, mich und meine Postings besser kennt, kann vielleicht auch eine Aussage machen wie Gunni sie gemacht hat - wenn man sich etwas kennt.
Aber man kann natürlich auch einfach mal drauflosmotzen...:v 

@ Lucio: Danke für den Hinweis, werde in Zukunft nur noch Hechte von 1 Meter + fotografieren, damit sie keine Vatergefühle bei Dir auslösen.
Und dem toten Hecht ists echt egal, ob er jetzt von der Hand, dem Messer oder dem Dödel waagerecht gehalten wird, glaubs mir!
Was arm ist, ist dein Posting.

So, ich änders jetzt ab, wir lesen uns in ein paar Tagen wieder#h


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Wenn den Holländern der Hecht soooo heilig ist warum ist er dann nicht das ganze Jahr geschützt????


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo

@AngelAndy20 Vielleicht sollten wir mal spinnfischen gehen. Vielleicht kann ich dich überzeugen....:m Ich wollte eh mal einen der Häfen mit nem Gufi pflügen....

@Mr. Lepo Es gibt eine Entnahmeverbot. 

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mr. Lepo Es gibt eine Entnahmeverbot.
> 
> Gruß


 
...ahhh das ist dann klaro!! Habe zwar seit dieses Jahr auch die Karte für NL habe aber noch net weiter drauf geachtet. 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## forellenudo (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



> Aber man kann natürlich auch einfach mal drauflosmotzen...


Das können die meisten ja am besten,noch nie etwas gescheites geschrieben aber andere verurteilen,lernt erst ma den Andy kennen,erst dann könnt ihr euch ein Urteil erlauben,im meinen Augen sind das eh nur Neider die auf stunk hinaus sind#d #d


----------



## Rumpelrudi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

@AngelAndy20

Nimm es nicht so schwer. Das Bild ist ja raus und gut is.
Ich kann es auch nicht mit meinem Gewissen verantworten, wenn ich zusehen muß, wie ein Fisch langsam an der Wasseroberfläche elendlich verreckt. Dann möchte ich am liebsten den Angelplatz wechseln.
Bilder von "normalen" Fischen finde ich besser, als von abgeschlagenen Mamafischen, die die Zukunft des Angelns sichern können. Ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.

Bisschen mehr Konzentration beim Autofahren wäre vielleicht angebracht. Erst in Serpentinen mit Gaspulle an Bord wärend der Fahrt rauchen. Und jetzt....
Werd ein bisschen ruhiger, damit wir auch in Zukunft Berichte von Dir lesen/sehen können.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Rotauge (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Werd ein bisschen ruhiger, damit wir auch in Zukunft Berichte von Dir lesen/sehen können.
> Gruß Rudi



Eben, ich wünsche mir auch weiterhin Berichte von Dir.


----------



## BSZocher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> ...ahhh das ist dann klaro!! Habe zwar seit dieses Jahr auch die Karte für NL habe aber noch net weiter drauf geachtet.
> 
> Gruß Lepo



...und fröhlich alles abgeschädelt was an den Haken kam :r 

Könnt oder wollt ihr alle nicht lesen?
In den Papieren steht was ihr dürft und was nicht.
Aber ist ja "Ausland". #q 

@Themenstarter:
Die Stelle für Fischwilderei in NL wurde informiert.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> ...und fröhlich alles abgeschädelt was an den Haken kam :r
> 
> Könnt oder wollt ihr alle nicht lesen?
> In den Papieren steht was ihr dürft und was nicht.
> ...


 
wat ist denn mit dir los ....von wegen fröhlich alles abgeschädelt wat bist du denn für einer?????

erstens war ich erst zwei mal in NL zum angeln.... zweitens nehme ich eh keine Hechte mit weil mir die Viecher net schmecken!! soviel zum Thema Hecht

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: boa ey*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde in Zukunft wohl keine Berichte mehr hier einstellen, offenbar findet sich immer irgendwas wo man drauf rumhacken kann.
> Der Hecht ist tot und ich hatte mir schon 2 finger aufgerissen beim versuch den rachensperrer (mit gummienden) reinzutuen, um den haken zu lösen - das war aber nicht möglich.
> 
> Gruß


Du stellst ein Foto ein, auf dem ein Hecht von einem bis über die Ohren grinsendem "Angler" an einem Messer hochgehalten wird, und wunderst dich, dass das nicht gut ankommt?#d
Warum hast du nicht direkt erwähnt dass ihr den Hecht töten mussted? Wenn das sein musste, dann habt ihr ja auch richtig gehandelt.
Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung dass das Foto "arm" ist und nicht ins Forum gehört. Das erinnert mich an die Siegerfotos von Großwild Safaris!

Lucio


----------



## wilder_wombel (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

@angelandy

prima das du das foto rausgenohmen hast#6 

denn ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend worte, und glaub mir hier lessen einige holländer mit.  

ich glaub auch nicht das du ein filetmacher bist(hab ich ja auch
nie gesagt) , nur solche fotos machen uns deutschen das angeln in holland immer schwerer. Ihr wißt ja sicherlich auch das wir dort nicht den besten ruf genießen und solche Fotos bestärken das ganze natürlich. 

Und vielleicht nochmal den appel an alle, haltet euch in Holland an die dort
geltenden Bestimmungen und versucht vielleicht mal unserer Image bei den
Höllandern etwas aufzupolieren, denn ich möchte noch lange da Angeln.


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Dir, Wombel (und Lucio) - nein, mit solchen Reaktionen habe ich nicht gerechnet, ich weiss nicht warum es hier in letzter Zeit so aggressiv hergeht, ne Nachfrage hätts auch getan oder??? Und wer hier öfter ist, mich und meine Postings besser kennt, kann vielleicht auch eine Aussage machen wie Gunni sie gemacht hat - wenn man sich etwas kennt.
> Aber man kann natürlich auch einfach mal drauflosmotzen...:v



Alles klar Andy, da ich dich nicht persönlich kenne, darf ich nix dazu posten#6 Großes Tennis#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> @Themenstarter:
> Die Stelle für Fischwilderei in NL wurde informiert.


 
Diese Nummer brauche ich ebenfalls, kannst du mir die via email schicken? Falls Du eine Referenznummer erhalten hast für unseren Fall, schick sie direkt mit, dann kann ich direkt unsere Personalien angeben.
Habe gerade nochmal alle Papiere durchgelesen und es gibt einen Passus der sagt "es ist verboten tote Fische zurückzusetzen."

Okay, das Foto hätte ich mir wirklich besser gespart, habt ihr Recht!

Und deswegen entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich für dieses Bild!

Und jetzt harre ich der Dinge, die noch kommen...

@BSZocher: bitte denk an die Nr., ist wichtig!


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lucio: Danke für den Hinweis, werde in Zukunft nur noch Hechte von 1 Meter + fotografieren, damit sie keine Vatergefühle bei Dir auslösen.
> Und dem toten Hecht ists echt egal, ob er jetzt von der Hand, dem Messer oder dem Dödel waagerecht gehalten wird, glaubs mir!
> Was arm ist, ist dein Posting.



Wie führst du dich hier eigentlich auf? Hast du keine Manieren?
Ich habe ein Foto bewertet und dich nicht persöhnlich angegriffen. Ich wäre dir also dankbar wenn du einen vernünftigen Ton anschlagen würdest.
Und zu deinem obigen Posting verkneif ich mir mein Kommentar:m

So, das Foto ist raus, und damit sollte die Sache auch erledigt sein.


Lucio


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> D
> 
> Ich bekomm nur halt n Fön, wenn die "Infoabgreiftruppe", die in 2 Jahren 50 Postings schreibt Leute anpfeift, die sich hier "angagieren" - wenn ich mir das mal unterstellen darf.




#d
SLOW DOWN JUNGE
#d


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo

@Lucido 





> Du stellst ein Foto ein, auf dem ein Hecht von einem bis über die Ohren grinsendem "Angler" an einem Messer hochgehalten wird, und wunderst dich, dass das nicht gut ankommt?#d
> Warum hast du nicht direkt erwähnt dass ihr den Hecht töten mussted? Wenn das sein musste, dann habt ihr ja auch richtig gehandelt.
> Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Meinung dass das Foto "arm" ist und nicht ins Forum gehört. Das erinnert mich an die Siegerfotos von Großwild Safaris!


 
Ja, ich mag solche Fotos auch überhaupt nicht. Außerdem mag ich die Aasgeier, die ich in NL jedesmal beobachten muss, überhaupt nicht. Aber: Ich sehe auf diesem Foto jemanden, der gerade einen für ihn tollen Fisch gefangen hat und Stolz ist wie Oskar. Ich kann mich düster erinnern: In unserem Vereinsteich, den ich als Jugendlicher beangelt habe, konnte ich mal auf eine Brotflocke einen Zander fangen, 82 cm..... Es war mein erster Zander und ich habe ihn mitgenommen. Außerdem grinse ich auf dem Foto extrem dümmlich....Das ist lange her und vieles hat sich geändert. Wäre es der Sache nicht dienlicher gewesen, freundlich auf die Problematik hinzuweisen? Wenn man noch nicht lange in NL angelt, hat man diesen ewigen Konflikt vielleicht noch nicht mitbekommen? Nichts für ungut, ich kann deine Motivation gut verstehen, aber ich hätte mich auch angegriffen gefühlt, glaube ich....

Gruß


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> kann deine Motivation gut verstehen, aber ich hätte mich auch angegriffen gefühlt, glaube ich....



Ich find nicht das ich ihn angegriffen habe, aber wenn ers so aufgenommen hat, dann weiß er ja jetzt wies gemeint war, und gut ist.
Foto ist raus, Deckel drauf|supergri Hoffentlich|kopfkrat


Lucio


----------



## wilder_wombel (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomm nur halt n Fön, wenn die "Infoabgreiftruppe", die in 2 Jahren 50 Postings schreibt Leute anpfeift,



Wußte garnicht das man eine bestimmte Anzahl postings haben muß bevor man kritik üben darf. Und wenn ich nur 3 Postings in 10 Jahren schreibe hätte ich genauso reagiert.

Und irgendwelche besonders verwertbaren Infos konnte ich hier auch noch nicht
entdecken !!!!


----------



## PetriHelix (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Was ist denn bitte eine "Infoabgreiftruppe"? 

Man zeige mir bitte in diesem Unterforum sinnvolle Postings (der letzten 3 Monate) denen ich dienliche Informationen entnehmen kann. Am besten noch Infos mit denen ich was anfangen kann. 

Hat mal jemand daran gedacht warum hier einige der "alten" Member die schon eine Weile dabei sind nichts mehr schreiben? 

Das mit dem Hecht fand ich auch nicht toll und als ich das gestern abend sah wollte ich erst auch etwas dazu schreiben. Nur da ich weiss was dann hier passiert (siehe bisheriger Verlauf) habe ich es mir verkniffen. 

Ich hoffe nur das ihr alle irgendwann mal dazu lernt...


----------



## BSZocher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> ........erstens war ich erst zwei mal in NL zum angeln.... zweitens nehme ich eh keine Hechte mit weil mir die Viecher net schmecken!! soviel zum Thema Hecht
> 
> Gruß Lepo



Als Allererstes solltest du die Papiere studieren, DANN angeln. Punkt.

ERstmal machen und dann hinterher sagen "och hab ich nicht gelesen" von der Sorte rennt in NL schon genug rum danke fürs Gespräch.
Es fängt im Kleinen an und das ist schon das Studium der PApiere über die geltenden Bestimmungen.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Als Allererstes solltest du die Papiere studieren, DANN angeln. Punkt.quote]
> 
> ....da magste ja recht haben.
> 
> Trotzdem knüppel ich net alles ab was mir an den Haken geht. Wenn du das Gegenteil behaupten kannst dann mach mal........ Punkt!!


----------



## Stefan21j (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo,

Also so auf nem Bericht rumzuhaken ist doch doof. Geht alle zusammen ein Bier trinken und dann ist die Welt wieder okay. Er hat doch eingesehen das das Foto nicht okay war, es gelöscht und der Ton wurde auch freundlich. Also besteht die Welt doch nur noch aus Rosa Elefanten und alles is schön!
Und ne Diskusion zum Thema "Ich bin der bessere Angler weil ich genau weiss was ich darf...weil es auf den Papieren steht" is ja auch unangebracht! Es gibt angler die aus eingenen Erfahrungen sich besser verhalten als eine Erlaubnis zusagt. Punktum.... man muss keinen "Darfschein" haben um Klugzu********n!

Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Bericht: Danke für immer wieder solche tollen Berichte. Ich lese sie gern und freue mich immer wieder was von Angelandy zu lesen. Wünschte mir mehr Leute mit einer so witzigen Feder....


So dann petri und viel erfolg weiterhin


----------



## vertikal (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> ...und fröhlich alles abgeschädelt was an den Haken kam :r
> Könnt oder wollt ihr alle nicht lesen? In den Papieren steht was ihr dürft und was nicht.Aber ist ja "Ausland". #q




Hi BSZocher,

letzte Zeit mal Blutdruck gemesen? Scheint mir etwas hoch bei dir zu sein!

Nur weil jemand nicht weiß, das der Hecht in Holland geschützt ist, bedeutet dieses Versäumnis doch noch lange nicht, dass er jeden Hecht entnimmt, oder?
Und Pauschalphrasen, wie "und fröhlich alles abgeschädelt" sind sowieso völlig überflüssig. Du polarisierst und pauschalierst ja munter drauf los.

Das Anglerboard lebt sicher auch davon, dass Mitglieder unterschiedliche Standpunkte vertreten, aber auch hier macht, wie so oft, der Ton die Musik.
Wär schön, wenn du das in Zukunft berücksichtigen würdest.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## philg (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Hecht gefangen ! und da der den drilling so weit geschluckt hatte und er sich den nicht so ohne weiteres wegnehmen läßt mußte ich ihn töten. und warum sollte ich einen getöteten Hecht in die Maas zurückwerfen ?? was ist außerdem arm daran ihn vorne mit einem Butterfly zu halten ? der war auch noch so schleimig das man ihn kaum packen konnte ! 
@ Lucio - man sollte vllt. mal überlegen bevor man schreibt ! das wir das so machen hat schon seine Gründe. ich setze generell jeden gefangen Fisch zurück. ich angel nicht zum ersten mal und ich weiß wann es besser ist einen Fisch zu töten und wann nicht ! also bitte ich demnächst solche Kommentare zu unterlassen !!!! 
So jetzt nochmal was lustig zur abwechslung:
Als wir dann da schön auf dem Steg saßen konnten wir einer Person zugucken die schon seit geschlagenen 4 stunden versuchte eine Öse vom Quersteiger zu lösen. ( Für unwissende: das ist das Teil wo man am Steg das Seil fürs Boot befestigen kann ) nachdem es mit zugerufener Hilfe nicht klappte und auch mit schraubenzieher, hammer etc nicht.. kamen dann 3 leute zu hilfe mit einer Art Brecheisen.. sie zogen dann mit vereinter kraft an der öse und siehe da, auf einmal löst sie sich.. aber : leider nicht so wie geplant war sie hebte förmlich vom steg ab und flog so ca.2 meter in die Luft und machte danach einen einsteiger tauchgang in die unterwasser welt der Maas.. ich war froh das ich noch etwas mit hatte zum verstecken da ich mich nicht mehr halten konnte vor lachen.. zumal dann noch der Kommentar von einem kam:- Na äähhmmm jetzt ist es wenigstens los !- das war der Brüller.. aber es gab an dem Tag so einige Brüller was schon mit der Hinfahrt anfing... man lese Andys abbiege maßnahme zu rettung der insassen.. ;-) 
Dazu flogen die "Ösen" der reihe nach ins Wasser und die Leute kamen mit sehr gefährlichen gegenständen auf den Steg, um irgendwelche Sachen noch schnell vor der Winterlagersaison abzubekommen.. 
Es war also alles in allem ein nackter Kampf ums überleben 
Naja hat aber trozdem sehr viel spaß gemacht und das Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt..

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag !

Gruß @ all

Phil


----------



## BSZocher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> BSZocher schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan21j (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Mir fällt beim Angeln auch die Ziggi mal aus dem Mund? Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch?


----------



## deger (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

|muahah: |sagnix


----------



## salmohunter (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Man Man Man....
Da kann ich doch nicht umhin mal einige Zitate beizutragen.......
z B. diese beiden....

wer ohne Sünde ist..der schmeißet den ersten Stein...#t
..und der Herr sprach liebet einander........  :k

in diesem Sinne ...Petri


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> wer ohne Sünde ist..der schmeißet den ersten Stein...#t
> ..und der Herr sprach liebet einander........ :k
> 
> in diesem Sinne ...Petri


 

also da bin ich ganz deiner meinung bleibt friedlich |wavey:


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				philg schrieb:
			
		

> was ist außerdem arm daran ihn vorne mit einem Butterfly zu halten ?
> 
> @ Lucio - man sollte vllt. mal überlegen bevor man schreibt ! das wir das so machen hat schon seine Gründe. also bitte ich demnächst solche Kommentare zu unterlassen !!!!
> Phil


Hallo Phil|wavey:,

gerne komme ich deiner freundlichen Auffordreung nach, und werde solche Kommentare bzgl. deiner Bilder/Postings unterlassen.

Und hiermit bekenne ich mich schuldig das Foto, auf dem du mit trauriger Miene liebevoll einen Hecht, an einem sich im Schädel des Tieres befindlichen Butterfly-Messers, empor hieltest, ohne zu überlegen und fälschlicherweise als "arm" bezeichnet zu haben.#d
Dieses "arm" war natürlich völlig daneben und ein direkter Angriff auf deine Person, für den ich mich aufrichtig entschuldigen möchte.
Leider versagten gestern abend meine telepatischen Fähigkeiten, sonst hätt ich doch sofort gewusst, dass er den Drilling zu tief geschluckt hat, und so schleimig war (Mistviecher#d), dass du ihn natürlich am Butterfly festhalten musstest. Ich werde mich bei meinem Provider beschweren und hoffe, dass solche Ausfälle die Ausnahme bleiben.
Im Nachhinein betrachtet kann ich dein Bild und dein Verhalten nur als äußerst vorbildlich und waidgerecht bezeichnen.
Hoffenlich sind nun alle Unstimmigkeiten aus der Welt, und wir können weiter freundlich miteinander umgehen.
Vielleicht trifft man sich in NL ja mal zufällig am Wasser und trinkt ein Käffchen zusammen. Mich würds freuen|supergri


Beste Grüße Lucio


----------



## krauthi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

uih uih uih ich habs geahnt das sich das so entwickeln wird

aber doch nun mal erhlich das ist doch wohl alles etwas stark aufgepuscht und bedarf noch einiger worte 

es kann doch nicht sein das hier jemand als kochtopfangler abgestempelt wird nur weil er seine papiere nicht durchgelesen hat
oder das ein deutscher einen hecht getötet hat das zu tief geschluckt hat
wir wissen alle was in holland das C&R für einen wert hat aber immer nur auf die bösen deutschen zu hacken finde ich langsam etwas zu übertrieben und das ist mir egal wer das behauptet
es gibt genügend gründe auch mal mit den finger auf andere nationen zu deuten zumal ich (wir) immer wieder versuche uns boardies (egal welcher nationalität)  mit den geplanten treffen in holland an geltenden gesetze zu halten was auch die vergagenden bootstreffen bewiesen haben da ist nicht eine einzige klage gekommen und da bin ich stolz drauf und da soll auch so bleiben somit trägt jeder seinen teil dazu bei eines tages zu erleben das wir als gerngesehene gäste dort angeln dürfen
sicherlich gibt es auch unter uns hin und wieder ein schwarzes schaaf aber die gibt es in jeder anderen bevölkerungsschicht auch 
was mich persöhnlich am meisten stört sind solche leute (angler) die andere verurteilen und dan nicht in der lage sind sich für geschriebene worte die zu unrecht sind zu entschuldigen 
es ist mir auch egal wer hier wieviele postings hat oder seine meinung hier nicht preis gibt wozu jeder das recht hier hat 
aber man sollte immer sachlich und fair bleiben 


damit nun genug worte und ich denke alle weiteren worte sollten persöhnlich besprochen werden da es für jedes problem auch eine lösung gibt


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomm nur halt n Fön, wenn die "Infoabgreiftruppe", die in 2 Jahren 50 Postings schreibt Leute anpfeift, die sich hier "angagieren" - wenn ich mir das mal unterstellen darf.


 
Was bist du denn für einer? urteilt man hier die Leute nach der Menge der Postings? ich kann in einem Monat auch 1.000 Dünnschiss Postings absetzen, und?
Für den Hecht den du da fotografiert hast würde ich dir eine verpassen, und in Holland würde ich dich nicht mehr angeln lassen.


----------



## krauthi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du denn für einer? urteilt man hier die Leute nach der Menge der Postings? ich kann in einem Monat auch 1.000 Dünnschiss Postings absetzen, und?
> Für den Hecht den du da fotografiert hast würde ich dir eine verpassen, und in Holland würde ich dich nicht mehr angeln lassen.


 
@ beku

das ist aber nun wirklich unterste schublade  zumal du hier jemanden persöhnlich drohst 

bin ja mal gespannt  wie lange es dauert bis sich   mal ein Mod  hier einschaltet


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*Entschuldigung*

So, ich war nochmal angeln - und es ist garnix passiert, es ist kein Gaskocher explodiert, die Reifen haben außer Teer nix gesehen, es gab keinen Biss, keine Holländer, keine Deutschen, keine Stege - es war regelrecht langweilig, man könnte auch sagen erholsam :m 

Natürlich hab ich den lieben langen Tag gegrübelt und je ruhiger ich wurde umso sicherer wurde ich, ein paar Dinge ins rechte Licht rücken zu müssen.

Fangen wir vorn an:

- Das Bild hier einzustellen ohne jedwede Erklärung dazu war das Resultat einer Schlafmütze an der Tastatur, man könnte auch sagen dumm, kontraprodukiv!
Die darauffolgende "Anmache" war das Resultat daraus, aber statt es ruhig zu klären bin auch ich sauer geworden, was dann zu weiter unten zu klärenden Texten führte.



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> @AngelAndy20 Vielleicht sollten wir mal spinnfischen gehen. Vielleicht kann ich dich überzeugen.... Ich wollte eh mal einen der Häfen mit nem Gufi pflügen....


 
Das nehm ich doch glatt an - hatte gestern auch nen Biss auch GuFi, den ich natürlich vergeigt hab, was auch sonst, aber immerhin mein erster Biss auf diese Form der Gebrauchtkondomverwertung:m 



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> @Themenstarter:
> Die Stelle für Fischwilderei in NL wurde informiert.


 
Tja, eigentlich habe ich wieder gute Laune, leider mußte ich gerade eine PN lesen, wo Mr. Zocher vom Hafenmeister über die Fischereibehörden alles in Bewegung gesetzt hat - das niederländische Königshaus hat er vorerst verschont. Desweiteren hielt er es dann doch nicht für nötig, mir die Telefonnummer zu geben, unter der man Wilderei melden kann.

(Zur Situation: Auf dem Steg ist ein Angler(deutscher), der wieder 4 Zander (50-80cm) mit Vorfach im 1,5m langen Setzkescher senkrecht hälterte und zwar seit Freitag - Dienstag werden sie abgeholt...:v  - Eine Diskussion erbrachte rein garnichts, er wolle in seinem jetzt beginnenden 14-tägigen Urlaub 40 Zander fangen, für dieses Jahr peile er 140 an.)

Danke Mr. Zocher für die geniale Zusammenarbeit, es liegt Dir wirklich was am Gewässer und dem Ruf der deutschen Angler in NL!#d 

So, schlechte Laune aus!   



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomm nur halt n Fön, wenn die "Infoabgreiftruppe", die in 2 Jahren 50 Postings schreibt Leute anpfeift, die sich hier "angagieren" - wenn ich mir das mal unterstellen darf.


 
Packen wir uns mal an die eigene Nase, mir schleierhaft warum kein Moderator diesen geistigen Dünnschiss editiert hat, jedenfalls entschuldige ich mich hiermit ausdrücklich bei allen, die sich angesprochen fühlen/fühlten!!!
Werde das gleich aus dem Ursprungspost löschen, hierdrin bleibts mit Entschuldigung stehn.

Ein´habsch noch:


			
				Stefan21j schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Bericht: Danke für immer wieder solche tollen Berichte. Ich lese sie gern und freue mich immer wieder was von Angelandy zu lesen. Wünschte mir mehr Leute mit einer so witzigen Feder....


 
Danke, wenigstens einer....:m |wavey: 

So, ich denke ich hab für mich alles gesagt, zudem hab ich was gelernt.
Würde mich freun, wenn wir uns mal in Holland sehn - hoffentlich hab ich dann n Pils parat#g


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> bin ja mal gespannt  wie lange es dauert bis sich   mal ein Mod  hier einschaltet





Lasst uns das Thema doch dicht machen. Ist doch langsam durch, oder?

Lucio


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> @ beku
> 
> das ist aber nun wirklich unterste schublade zumal du hier jemanden persöhnlich drohst
> 
> bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis sich mal ein Mod hier einschaltet


 
Mit verpassen ist nicht ein Agriff gemeint sondern sofort anzeigen, sorry wenn sich das jetzt anders angehört hat.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo Andy,
netter Bericht und schöne Fotos.:m


----------



## krauthi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Hecht den du da fotografiert hast würde ich dir eine verpassen, und in Holland würde ich dich nicht mehr angeln lassen.


 
unter dieser aussage   verstehe ich allerdings etwas anderes  als jemanden  anzuzeigen weil er eine foto gemacht hat


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

@Andy: Da warste ja schneller als ich:m
Wie sowas ausser Kontrolle gerät ist echt krass. Selbst der Marcel hat sich schon per sms bei mir gemeldet und hatte einen Hals.
Lass uns mal zusammen´ne Runde Köder baden und gut ist#g

Ciao Lucio


----------



## krauthi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

#6 #6 #6 genau das ist die richtige einstellung#6 #6 #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> @Andy: Da warste ja schneller als ich:m
> Wie sowas ausser Kontrolle gerät ist echt krass. Selbst der Marcel hat sich schon per sms bei mir gemeldet und hatte einen Hals.
> Lass uns mal zusammen´ne Runde Köder baden und gut ist#g
> 
> Ciao Lucio


 
Ne alter Schwede,

wir trinken zuerst mal eins - und zwar auf meine Kappe - und dann baden wir die Köder.

Und wehe es beißt was...:m 

Ein Happy End, ganz ohne Eingreifen - Respekt!


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Ab Donnerstag hab ich Zeit

Lucio


----------



## Rotauge (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

MannoMann, streitet Euch mit Euren Frauen   

War'n Scherz 

So, in Abwesenheit von Wedaufischer kümmer ich mich etwas intensiver um dieses Forum, und eines muss ich hier loswerden: Gebt jetzt mal Ruhe, damit ich keinem eine verpassen muss , sprich: Verwarnung verteilen.

Einen schönen Abend wünsch ich Euch noch |wavey:


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> unter dieser aussage verstehe ich allerdings etwas anderes als jemanden anzuzeigen weil er eine foto gemacht hat


 
Wie du das jetzt verstehst ist Deine Sache und nicht meine, hier in Forum gibt es anscheinend sehr viele Leute die verstehe Sachen so wie sie es verstehen wollen.
Ich habe geschrieben wie ich das meinte und was soll das wühlen jetzt?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

@ BeKu:Lass gut sein jetzt, Rotauges Warnung war doch klar oder?

So, nachdem jetzt alles klar ist eine letzte Frage:

Mit welchen Konsequenzen müssen Phillip und ich rechnen? Wir werden wohl überall da angezeigt worden sein wo´s nur geht, unteranderem wegen unerlaubtem Betreten eines Hafens (kein Boot-keine Zutritt) - was Mr. Schlau nicht weiss, die Eltern haben da eine Yacht...:m


----------



## krauthi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

es kann ja sein das gelesene worte anders aufgefasst werden als sie eigendlich gemeint sind 
deshalb sind solche aussagen immer ein heißes eisen und ich würde dir empfehlen in zukunft vieleicht deine wortwahl zu überdenken bevor es wieder missverständnisse gibt


gruß krauthi


----------



## Fischnix (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo,
ich habe mich bisher immer sehr zurückgehalten. |uhoh: 

Ich war bisher fast nur in einen Thread (Rursee) aktiv.#6 
 Dort wurde nach einiger Zeit friedlichen Zusammenseins ein Angler, ziemlich plump (ohne jegliche Beweislast) von der Seite angemacht. #q 

Beim Stöbern finde ich nun diesen Bericht und es wird wie wild drauflos geschrieben.|uhoh: 
Es werden Äußerungen getroffen die Absolut haltlos sind. Ich habe das besagte Bild nicht gesehen. Aber ich kann es mir erstens gut vorstellen und zweitens halte ich die Reaktionen absolut für überzogen. Wenn doch soo viele Angler aus den Niederlanden mitlesen wäre es doch cleverer den Andy per PN anzuschreiben und ihn zu bitten das Bild zu entfernen und die Sache wäre ohne großes TamTam aus der Welt. 

 Ich will jetzt nicht beschönigen das einige deutsche Angler in den Niederlanden „die Sau rauslassen“. Aber es ist nicht fair jemanden wegen einem Bild „an die Mauer zustellen“. |kopfkrat 

Ich kann nur an alle appellieren sich hier auf das zu beschränken, was uns alle verbindet, die Freude am Fischfang. #6


----------



## Gunni77 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo



> Mit welchen Konsequenzen müssen Phillip und ich rechnen? Wir werden wohl überall da angezeigt worden sein wo´s nur geht, unteranderem wegen unerlaubtem Betreten eines Hafens (kein Boot-keine Zutritt) - was Mr. Schlau nicht weiss, die Eltern haben da eine Yacht...:m


 
Ich verstehe zwar nicht ganz, aber ich würde erstmal gelassen bleiben....ich dachte, es geht um den Zanderquäler...
Abgesehen davon: Darf man Häfen nur betreten, wenn man ein Boot hat? In den meisten darf man angeln, so ein Unfug....



> Das nehm ich doch glatt an - hatte gestern auch nen Biss auch GuFi, den ich natürlich vergeigt hab, was auch sonst, aber immerhin mein erster Biss auf diese Form der Gebrauchtkondomverwertung:m


 
Na also....so wirds gemacht.



> (Zur Situation: Auf dem Steg ist ein Angler(deutscher), der wieder 4 Zander (50-80cm) mit Vorfach im 1,5m langen Setzkescher senkrecht hälterte und zwar seit Freitag - Dienstag werden sie abgeholt...:v - Eine Diskussion erbrachte rein garnichts, er wolle in seinem jetzt beginnenden 14-tägigen Urlaub 40 Zander fangen, für dieses Jahr peile er 140 an.)


 
Was für ein riesengroßes A....gesicht.
Hoffentlich gibt das Ärger.....ruft die Fischereibehörde an, das geht ja garnicht mehr, das sehen die bestimmt ganz genau so.

Gruß


----------



## carpi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hey... hab schon gedacht ich wäre blind oder blöd bis ich mal gelesen hatte dass das Bild mit dem hecvht nich mehr zu sehen ist 

Ich find das auch sehr übertrieben! Und wenn einem sowas mal passiert kann man auch normaln foto davon machen! Wenn man dann direkt so angepopelt wird ist das echt schade! kümmert euch lieber mal um die, die alles abschlachten was nur geht! und noch nie was vons chonzeiten und schonmaßen gehört haben!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Mal ein Statement von einem Boardie, das die Meinung fast aller wiederspiegelt.
Aus dem vorangegangenen Threats ist bekannt, dass Andy schon mit einem "Riesenhals" ans Wasser gefahren ist. Seine Befürchtung bestätigte sich, als er den Fischquäler wiederentdeckt hatte. Total wütend auf den Frefler verlief der Angeltag. Deswegen stellte er sehr schnell diesen Threat zusammen. Sein Ziel war ein ganz anderes.
Nur kehrte sich das plötzlich um, weil er die Achtung vor der Kreatur optisch vernachlässigt hatte.
Anstatt es beim ersten Posting bei ihm hätte "klingeln" müssen, fühlte er sich in seinem Ego angekratzt. Keiner wollte in Wirklichkeit ihn persönlich angreifen, sondern nur Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Etwas mehr schnelle Einsicht wäre angebracht gewesen, anstatt erfahrene, alte Hasen abzukanzeln. Die Anzahl der Postings ist wirklich nicht der Maßstab für Kompetenz. Hat Andy mittlerweile hoffentlich auch verstanden.
Über Geschmack läßt sich streiten, aber wenn die Achtung vor der Kreatur vernachlässigt wird, sind weitere Bilder als Folge daraus vorhersehbar. Nachahmer finden sich schnell.
Netten Gruß an alle
Rudi


----------



## the doctor (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Mr Herr Zocher:

Klasse........mach die bösen Angler nieder.....
Ich fühle mit dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Der arme, arme Hecht, wäre er wieder ins Wasser gelandet hätte er vielleicht überleben können!!!????????Aber sogar währe er elendig *vereckt*!!!!!!!!
Klasse, solch eine Unterstützung brauch wir! Komma:m 




Ich hann so ne Hals


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein riesengroßes A....gesicht.
> Hoffentlich gibt das Ärger.....ruft die Fischereibehörde an, das geht ja garnicht mehr, das sehen die bestimmt ganz genau so.


 
Tja, da Mr. Zocher nur an mir und Phil Interesse hat werd ich das wohl wirklich selbst machen müssen, habe da drei Nummern zur Auswahl:

*Wasserpolizei: 0343535355*
*Polizei: 09008844*
*Schmutzwasserwacht: 08000341 (gratis)*

Ich würd sagen die erste oder? Bitte mal schnell piep sagen, dann kann ich das direkt machen.
Krauthi habe ich aber auch schon Liegeplatz und Bootsnamen genannt, er will auch was dagegen unternehmen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Mac Gill (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Zum Anfang -> ich lese Gerne Berichte, daher bin ich ja auch im AB und hoffe auf weitere...
Das Bild habe ich nicht gesehen, hat sich anscheinend ja erledigt.

Ich möchte meine Gedanken zum Thema auch noch abgeben:

Butterflymesser?
Dann passt schön an der Grenze auf  -> Butterflymesser fallen seit der letzten Gesetzesänderung unter das Waffenrecht -> nicht angemeldeter Besitz in D verboten!!!

Der Junge mit der KöFi-Senke ist auch ein "Verbrecher"-> Die sind auch in NL verboten -> sogar das Mitführen im Boot kann eine Knolle geben!!!

Angeln in Hafenanlagen:
Das Betreten der Anlagen ohne Erlaubnis ist verboten -> Die Schilder sind meist gut sichtbar angebracht. Weiterhin sind einige Häfen in meiner Vergunning explizit ausgenommen -> Beispiel Yachthafen Koeweide!

Thema Hecht:
Wenn ihr alle so gut die Papiere gelesen habt, woher habt ihr denn das wissen, dass Hechte in NL ganzjährig zurückgesetzt werden müssen???|kopfkrat 

Ich entnehme, das in vielen Gewässern besondere Bestimmungen zum Hecht erlassen werden (was ich persönlich befürworte), jedoch nicht für alle. Warum steht sonst in meinen Papieren denn ein Mindestmaß für Hecht drin?

Beispiel:
Im Neederwertkanaal darf der Angler 1 Hecht entnehmen oder 3 Zander oder 5 Barsche-> zusammen jedoch max. 5 Fische.


Zum Thema telefonnummern -> siehe Rückseite Limburgvergunning:
Wasserpolizei 0343 535355
polizei 0900 8844
Schmutzwasserwacht 0800n0341


Mein Resumee
-> Jeder sollte nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, vor allen Dingen jedoch nach geltendem Recht und gesundem Menschenverstand handeln. 
Wir sind schließlich Gast in NL und sollten alles dafür tuen, das wir auch weiterhin die schönen Gewässer dort gegen das kleine entgeld nutzen können.


----------



## Mac Gill (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

ui, da habe ich zu lange geschrieben -> hat sich mit den telefonnummern überschrieben...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Ich ruf jetzt einfach mal bei der Wasserpolizei an, Ergebniss kommt erst heut abend da ich jetzt den Rechner neu mach...|uhoh: :m 

Wünscht mir Spaß, ich hoffe die können Deutsch....|kopfkrat :m


----------



## BeKu (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ruf jetzt einfach mal bei der Wasserpolizei an,


 
Warum? willst du dich selbst anzeigen? :m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? willst du dich selbst anzeigen? :m


 
Ach Typ, wenn ich meinen Namen sag und die hättens gemerkt - natürlich hätt ich direkt meine Personalien angegeben, das Angebot steht schon auf Seite 2. Jetzt tu mir nen Gefallen und halt Dich raus!

Die Nr. 0343 535355 funzt nicht aus dem deutschen Festnetz, habe bei 11880 angerufen und 5 Minuten mit der Frau alles durchprobiert, Fischerei*, Wasserpolizei, Wasserschutzpolizei, sie findet ausser dem Wasser und Schiffahrtsamt (06431 24166) nichts und da geht keiner ran.

Die Vorwahl kann nicht stimmen, 0034 wär Spanien, 0043 Österreich und 0343 gibts garnicht....:c 

Kann mir mal einer helfen? Sonst muss ich die Polizei über die Notrufnummer damit belästigen, das macht man nicht...|uhoh:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Okay, länger kann ich nicht warten. Falls jetzt noch jemand die Nr. hat bitte an Krauthi oder the doctor, die können mich anrufen!

Ich bin jetzt mal wech....#h


----------



## krauthi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

-> Jeder sollte nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, vor allen Dingen jedoch nach geltendem Recht und gesundem Menschenverstand handeln. 
Wir sind schließlich Gast in NL und sollten alles dafür tuen, das wir auch weiterhin die schönen Gewässer dort gegen das kleine entgeld nutzen können.

danke mac gill


das sind genau die passenden worte 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? willst du dich selbst anzeigen? :m


 
das ist mal wieder so ein spruch  der dir hier keine freunde bringen wird |gr:


----------



## PetriHelix (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel:
> Im Neederwertkanaal darf der Angler 1 Hecht entnehmen oder 3 Zander oder 5 Barsche-> zusammen jedoch max. 5 Fische.



Das war jetzt ein blödes Beispiel...

lese mal in der deutschen Übersetzung "Liste von Angelgewässern Limburg 2005" (ich zitiere mal)

6A Kanal Wessem - Nederweert: 

Besondere Bestimmungen:

* het ist verboten in genehntes Wasser Hecht mit zu nehmen entweder in besitz zu haben


Ok nicht gerade die beste Übersetzung wie es dort drin steht, aber ich denke mal man erkennt was die meinen. 

Und wenn Du jetzt in der Maas wo es evtl. erlaubt ist einen Hecht fängst, ihn mitnimmst und auf dem Weg durch den Nederweert Kanal angehalten wirst dann hast Du glaube ich ein Problem.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Typ, wenn ich meinen Namen sag und die hättens gemerkt - natürlich hätt ich direkt meine Personalien angegeben, das Angebot steht schon auf Seite 2. Jetzt tu mir nen Gefallen und halt Dich raus!
> 
> Die Nr. 0343 535355 funzt nicht aus dem deutschen Festnetz, habe bei 11880 angerufen und 5 Minuten mit der Frau alles durchprobiert, Fischerei*, Wasserpolizei, Wasserschutzpolizei, sie findet ausser dem Wasser und Schiffahrtsamt (06431 24166) nichts und da geht keiner ran.
> 
> ...



Hy Andy,

nach dem großen Wirbel hier ein Tipp (habe bald 4 Jahre in NL gewohnt):

Versuche doch bitte von D aus mit der 0031 als Ländervorwahl für NL und dann Deine Nummer ohne die Vorwahlnull - sollte eigentlich gehen. Und über die Auskunft solltest Du Dir die Politie in Roemond bzw. die Königliche Marechaussee (sowas Bundes- und Militärpolizei in einem) in z.B. Roermond oder Weert geben lassen - die verstehen garantiert Deutsch und könne ggf. mit den richtigen Telefonnummern weiterhelfen. Viele Erfolg und Petri Heil weiterhin (Recht hast Du gegen den "Zandertypen" vorzugehen !!!)

LG

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## BeKu (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mal wieder so ein spruch der dir hier keine freunde bringen wird |gr:


 
Leute die so mit Fischen umgehen will ich nicht als Freunde haben.


----------



## krauthi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

genau so wirst du auch niemanden hier finden  der dich  als angelkumpel haben möchte 

du solltest dich mal an die eigenen nase fassen

weil wer solche sprüche los lässt wie 
man darf alles  aber man sollte sich nicht erwischen lassen 
deuten  doch darauf hin wie du  geltende gesetze  in  holland  achtest 

und nun gib endlich mal ruhe


----------



## BSZocher (1. November 2005)

*AW: Entschuldigung*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> ......Tja, eigentlich habe ich wieder gute Laune, leider mußte ich gerade eine PN lesen, wo Mr. Zocher vom Hafenmeister über die Fischereibehörden alles in Bewegung gesetzt hat - ........... .......Danke Mr. Zocher für die geniale Zusammenarbeit, es liegt Dir wirklich was am Gewässer und dem Ruf der deutschen Angler in NL!#d ......



Sorry aber wenn ich von dir sowas als PM bekomme:

""""
*Edit by Moderator. PM ist nicht zur Veröffentlichung vorgesehen!*
""""
Dann brauch ich wohl nichts weiter zu erklären.
Wenn du die Nr- haben möchtest bitte hier ist sie:

0031455466222

Im Übrigen wollt ich mal "Hallo" sagen und hatte vor dir was zu dieser Tel-Nr. zu erklären.
Oder habt ihr "Angst" irgendwer würde euch materiellen oder/und körperlichen Schaden zufügen? |kopfkrat 
Ich hoffe nicht, denn dann wär ich persönlich beleidigt ob der primitiven Einschätzung meiner Person eurerseits.
|krach:  SO wird wenn diskutiert!!! Mit Worten.
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du/ihr habt da was in den ganz falschen Hals bekommen.
"Jo komm mal rüber. Dank für die Hilfe einstweilen!" wär wohl die passendere Antwort gewesen deinerseits als die o.g. PM zu schreiben. Fühlte mich etwas mit dem #q 
Zu meiner Antwort/Nichtantwort:
Wenn du die Axt in den Wald wirfst musst du dich nicht wundern wenn dir ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt.
Alles klar?
So nun geh mal mit dem Gedanken irgendwann ins Bett:
Da hab ich in meiner ganzen Aufregung was falsch interpretiert. Jetzt ist es mir aber klar und gut ist.
Ich mach nen PUNKT ERLEDIGT unter die Sache, damit hier zum eigentlichen Thema zurückgekehrt werden kann.

Zur Tel.-Nr. der Behörde in NL:
Es kann vorkommen, daß nur schlecht die deutsche Sprache verstanden wird. Ist ja auch ne Behörde in NL.
Andersrum: Welcher dt. Beamte spricht schon Niederländisch?
Wenn's ganz AKTUELL "brennt" kann ruhig die POLIZEI angerufen werden.


----------



## marca (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Mensch,BeKu,
wolltest Du nicht sowieso wieder im Rhein angeln gehen??!!
Hier in den Niederlanden hast Du ja wohl kein wirkliches Angel-glück(-können?) gehabt.

Ich sach nur:tschüssi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSZocher (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich dachte, es geht um den Zanderquäler...
> ..........



Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. :m


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Goede Avond!

Liebe Leute was ist denn hier los (gewesen)!!?? Wenn die Katze aus dem Haus ist, tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch?? Kann man nicht mal ein paar Tage dieses Forum sich selbst überlassen, ohne dass sich irgendwelche Unbesonnenen anmaßen, total überzogene und beleidigende Beiträge zu erstellen? Das kann doch nicht sein, oder? 
Wenn das Thema nicht geschlossen werden soll, bitte ich darum wieder sachlich zum Thema beizutragen, so wie es wieder in den letzten Beiträgen der Fall war. Insbesondere werde ich hier ein waches Auge haben.

@AngelAndy20
Auch wenn es einem totem Fisch vielleicht egal ist, wie er gehalten wird, deine Fäkalsprache kannst du dir genauso schenken, wie die Bewertungen anderer der angebliche Beiträge einer „Infoabgreiftruppe“! Deine Beiträge waren hier nicht witzig, eher schon sehr gewagt. Ich behalte es mir vor, dich genauestens im Auge zu behalten, um dir beim ersten Ausrasten eine Verwarnung zu erteilen.

@BSZocher
Keiner „von der Sorte“ fährt m.E. in die Niederlande, um fröhlich alles „abzuschädeln“, ohne das Kleingedruckte, sprich die Regeln gelesen, aber vielleicht nicht verstanden zu haben! Bitte unterlasse deine pauschalen Unterstellungen. Falls es dir in den Sinn kommen sollte, wie woanders auch, nur Unruhe stiften zu wollen, sei gewarnt.

@BeKu
Halte in der nächsten Zeit deine Finger im Zaum, insbesondere in „meinem“ Forum!

@Rumpelrudi
Wenn du irgendwelche ethischen Probleme mit einem von uns Mods hast, schreibe ihn persönlich an! Unterschwellige Unterstellungen verbitte ich mir!

@all
Für die namentlich genannten gilt ab sofort: ACHTUNG mit dem was ihr von euch gebt!

Falls es hier noch irgendeine blöde Anmache gibt, gibt es eine Verwarnung für denjenigen!

*Gleichwohl möchte ich mich bei all den Besonnenen bedanken, dass hier die Sache nicht mehr aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist.* #6

Einen schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Pete (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

rumpelrudi...ich verbitte mir irgendwelche anspielungen auf mein avatar...was diese diskussion bitteschön mit meinem benutzerbild zu schaffen???...ich glaub ich bin im falschen film...kann mich nicht entsinnen, dich in gleicher weise angemacht zu haben, was eine solche äußerung deinerseits rechtfertigen würde#d


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Tja, sieht fast nach Schlußwort aus...

@Wedaufischer: Geht in Ordnung, hast Recht.

@BSZocher: Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden hab - Danke.

Werd dann morgen mal von der Arbeit da anrufen - wenn die mich nicht verstehn frag ich mir halt die Nr. der Polizei.

So, einen schönen Abend zusammen!

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Mac Gill (1. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Das war jetzt ein blödes Beispiel...
> 
> lese mal in der deutschen Übersetzung "Liste von Angelgewässern Limburg 2005" (ich zitiere mal)
> 
> ...




|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Hallo Gregor,
ich sitze hier vor meinen Papieren -> ich habe Diese gleichzeitig mit dir gekauft
und bei mir steht bei 6A Kanal Wessem Nederweert der letzte Punkt der Aufzählung:
"Der Angler darf pro Fischtag nu 1 Hecht oder 3 Zander oder 5 Barsche im bezits haben, mit einem maximum von 5 Fische."

...demnach war es laut meinen Papieren kein blödes Beispiel!


----------



## PetriHelix (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> Hallo Gregor,
> ich sitze hier vor meinen Papieren -> ich habe Diese gleichzeitig mit dir gekauft
> und bei mir steht bei 6A Kanal Wessem Nederweert der letzte Punkt der Aufzählung:
> ...



@Mac_Gill:

Im Zweifel wird die Wasserpolizei immer meine Papiere dabei haben


----------



## philg (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo alle miteinander..
haben sich jetzt alle wieder beruhigt ? das hier sogar der Moderator eingreifen muß und mit Verwarnungen droht... naja ich sag da nix zu.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall einen Hecht nie mehr mit dem Butterfly festhalten ! Großes Anglerehrenwort ! OK? und falls sich bei einem Fisch egal was für einer der Haken "einfach" lösen läßt ohne das Tier so zu quälen das es wahrscheinlich stirbt werfe ich es natürlich wieder ins wasser.

So das war alles was ich dazu noch sage.

Einen schönen Tag noch an alle..
Phil


----------



## philg (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Zitat von Lucio:
Hoffenlich sind nun alle Unstimmigkeiten aus der Welt, und wir können weiter freundlich miteinander umgehen.
Vielleicht trifft man sich in NL ja mal zufällig am Wasser und trinkt ein Käffchen zusammen. Mich würds freuen|supergri <--------

Ich hoffe auch das jetzt alle Unstimmigkeiten beseitigt sind.
von mir aus können wir gerne mal in Holland angeln und dabei ein Käffchen trinken.Aber ich fang keinen Hecht  Falls ich dich ein bisschen angegriffen hab SORRY war nicht so gemeint aber hab mich was aufgeregt als ich es gelesen hab..

Viele Grüße 
Phil


----------



## krauthi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

werfe ich es natürlich wieder ins wasser !!!!!!#d 

** schonend zurück setzen ** hört sich besser an 

und nun zum thema hecht ,  falls  sich mal  so ein böser hecht an euren haken vergreifen sollte  und ihr nicht wisst  darf oder darf ich nicht  ?

setzt ihn einfach  schonend wieder in  wasser   und ihr seit immer  auf der richtigen seite und keiner kann euch etwas anlasten 

wie  hier schon erwähnt   der hecht ist in holland  heilig und  die holländer sehens lieber  wenn  das erfolgreiche C&R  dort auch von uns angewandt wird 

und nun hoffe ich doch mal das hier  alle unstimmigkeiten beigelegt sind  und ich euch alle  (außer einen|evil: ) zum wichteln in roermond  treffen werde 



gruß krauthi


----------



## BSZocher (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, sieht fast nach Schlußwort aus...
> ......
> @BSZocher: Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden hab - Danke.
> ...........



Richtig Schlußwort.
Hast mich jetzt richtig verstanden. Alles wieder im "Grünen Bereich"
Kannst ja evtl. mal hier berichten was du für Erfahrungen mit der Behörde gemacht hast.
|krach: Beendet
mit |bla: |bla: |bla: weitermachen...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> |krach: Beendet
> mit |bla: |bla: |bla: weitermachen...


 
Sehr gut!

Mit der Behörde muss ich leider heut abend machen, mußte den Platz wechseln und kann nicht telefonieren....:c 

LG by Andy

PS: Meine ma kann Hollandisch, notfalls muss die übersetzen:m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				philg schrieb:
			
		

> und falls sich bei einem Fisch egal was für einer der Haken "einfach" lösen läßt ohne das Tier so zu quälen das es wahrscheinlich stirbt werfe ich es natürlich wieder ins wasser.


 

Phillip, mach ma cool|wavey: :m 

Und einen Fisch werfen wir nicht zurück, wir setzen ihn zurück.
Ausnahme war mein Zander, der mir unmittalbar nach dem Bild aus dem arm gesprungen ist - da er den Haken sehr knapp vorne hatte und ich nicht lang gedrillt hab war der wohl n bissel zu fit....|supergri  Aber besser als andersrum!

Schön dass sich das so gelöst hat - sollte ich nochmal mit Köfi angeln werde ich sofortanschlagsysteme (wie beim zander von sonntag) benutzen um jeden Fisch releasen zu KÖNNEN.

So, wer bringt mir jetzt das gufieren bei??:m


----------



## Gunni77 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo

@AngelAndy20



> So, wer bringt mir jetzt das gufieren bei??


 
Wir können gerne mal angeln gehen... Aber beibringen? Es ist seltsam: Man macht und macht, plotzlich funktioniert etwas, das es ein halbes Jahr lang nicht getan hat? 
Oder es wird so wie gestern: Plötzlich wird es kalt, das wetter ist irgendwie anders und nix geht. Drei kleine Barsche und ein winziger Zander in sechs Stunden#d .....im dunkeln noch einen guten Zander kurz nach dem Anschlag zurückgesetzt|supergri . Nicht das da keine Fische sind...die wollen nur nicht.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wann wolltest du denn gehen?

Gruß


----------



## philg (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hi Andy,

natürlich setze ich ihn zurück.. 
;-)

Gruß
Phil


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wolltest du denn gehen?


 
Wann ich will? Morgen, übermorgen, Freitag - Sonntag, die nächste Woche...:m 

Wann ich KANN: Leider immer nur sonntags, hab ne 6 Tage Woche....:c 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Gunni77 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Hallo

Dann muss man wohl mal den Sonntag im Auge behalten.....|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß


----------



## philg (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

|wavey: 

ey und wer bringt mir jetzt das gufieren bei ?|kopfkrat 
Wir können mal mit allen die Lust haben zusammen Angeln gehen !
Einfach ein paar Termine vorschlagen und dann mal abwarten ob sich ein paar Leute finden die Lust haben.. Was haltet Ihr von der Idee ? ;+ 

Gruß @ all

Phil


----------



## powermike1977 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

old swedish,
hier geht was ab! 
da ich gerade mal wieder auf kruecken unterwegs bin...muss ich mir eure angelaktionen vorerst mal vom pc anschauen-und dann kommt so ne diskussion. aber gut das alles im ruhigen ausgeklungen ist-find ich besser als verwarnungen etc. 
sagt bescheid wenn ihr gufiangeln geht, unter der woche bis zum 15.11. geht's bei mir bestens...wenn's nicht so weit vom parkplatz weg ist 
gruss,
mike


----------



## BeKu (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> genau so wirst du auch niemanden hier finden der dich als angelkumpel haben möchte
> 
> du solltest dich mal an die eigenen nase fassen
> 
> ...


 
Lass mich in Ruhe ok? ist das jetzt klar und deutlich bei dir angekommen?


----------



## krauthi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

angekommen ????

ich habe schon längst ruhe gegeben   da ich mich nicht mit dir streiten möchte  sondern  dich nur darauf hinweise   was du für `n schmarn hier ablässt


----------



## krauthis7 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

ich hab mir mal alle beiträge von beku angesehen ,machst wohl überall so ne welle oder


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Wo ist hier ein Beitrag von BeKu???|kopfkrat 

Es gibt da doch diese Funktion, fängt mit "I" an und hört mit "gnore" auf...:m 

Schönen Abend und danke für die Schützenhilfe!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Traurig, dass ich Thema schließen muss, aber Ruhe scheint hier wohl nicht mehr einzukehren. #d


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Goede Avond "Holländer",

ich bin der Überzeugung, dass die stickige Luft hier aus dem Thema raus ist und habe deshalb das Thema wieder geöffnet..., 



...vielleicht auch nur deshalb, weil ich neugierig auf den Ausgang von Andy's "Amtshilfe" bin. 

Also, ihr dürft wieder... :m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Na, dann will ich mal sagen was gelaufen ist.

Habe da angerufen, leider war meine Mutter nicht zuhause und so mußte ich es auf Deutsch versuchen - das ging aber garnicht, er verstand mich nicht und ich ihn nicht.
So habe ich ihm dann auf Englisch den Ort, Hafen und Bootsnamen gegeben und gesagt dass dort "groote Menge an Snoekbaarses getotet werde" - ich kann diese Kässkoppsprach doch net...#d |supergri 

Sonderlich scharf drauf schien er nicht zu sein, ich hoffe aber sie gehn dem mal nach!

Wenn ich nochmal dort bin und der macht das wieder, rufe ich direkt die Polizei, die wird kommen müssen!

Gruß by Andy


----------



## BGF.Crew (14. November 2005)

*angeln in holland*

salve,
ich wollt ma fragen ob mir jemand infos geben kann, ich wollt nächstes jahr ma nach holland zum angeln...hab gehört dort sei es gut zum hechtfischen!


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. November 2005)

*AW: Bilderbericht Angelandy20 + Philg Maashafen*

Salve und willkommen im Board.

Interessante Informationen findest du hier. KLick


----------

